# Polish Type 2 Bayonet AK-47



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

it's raining, so, I'm surfing.... Figured I 'd see if anyone has one laying around....


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

this one has seen service but has the release guard in the bakelite , no idea what country it is from .


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

looks nice , good home defense weapon


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice set up Jim.


----------



## Dropkick (Apr 18, 2021)

Realtor said:


> it's raining, so, I'm surfing.... Figured I 'd see if anyone has


----------



## Dropkick (Apr 18, 2021)

Does this interest you?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dropkick said:


> Does this interest you?
> 
> View attachment 1080649
> View attachment 1080650
> ...


If you're referring to me, No Thanks, I found what I was looking for a while back.


----------

